# Against a magic heavy skaven force with a screaming bell



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hey all, I'm taking my 2000 point bretonnian list against a friends new skaven army. Now, I've gone against him a few times at lower points levels, and though I've usually come out on top, in the last match he flayed half my army with magic (luckily his other support units mostly blew themselves up) . This time, I've got even more magic to contend with and a good ol' screaming bell.

So what I'm just looking to see what sort of experiences you've had going up against the screaming bell and magic heavy skaven? and what sort of tactics would you use against it?


----------

